# Eating Ohio Crawfish



## Govbarney

Just out of curiosity , has anyone here ever tried to eat Ohio Crawdads? 
I know they are not nearly as big on avg. as their Louisiana cousins, but lately I been seeing some decent sized ones in a pond near my apartment.


----------



## streamstalker

deleted


----------



## Bad Bub

We did it a few years ago. They were pretty good. Gotta get a bunch of them though...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 9Left

i ate a few from the mad river last year..they taste alright..not delicious..just ok..had to spend a lot of time though just to get enough for a few guys to eat..between 4 of us we ate around 40 craws. You can find plenty of recipes on the internet


----------



## ducksdemise

Go to a local river or stream must have a rocky bottom you can catch alot of them


----------



## davef

Never ate them from an Ohio River but I have eaten them several times when caught from the Juniata River in Pa. Thought they were very good but it does take quite a few.

We just boiled them till they turned red in water with some old bay seasoning. Let them chill, break the tail off and peel, and enjoy.

Can't imagine the Ohio ones would be any different.


----------



## Bono Joe

Fix just like lobster. Drop them in the boiing water. When they turn red take them out and peel them. When you have a mess, warm them back up in the microwave and them dip them in the drawn butter. Serve them with sweet corn.


----------



## hang_loose

Does "purging" them help the taste? Never tried them from Ohio but I can't see where it would hurt.


----------



## Lowell H Turner

My only concern would be where they were collected from; so long as the body of water had no fish consumption advisories, ENJOY ! Have done so in the past several times; to me, tastes just like lobster, and I LOVE lobster ! YUM!


----------



## Crappieking2001

Catch um in cleaner water, they are delicious, I always wondered what it taste like when some folks that eat the whole thing, can anyone tell me what that taste like? or what can you compare it to. sardines gross some out, but they re tasty.


----------



## PARK92

on michigansportsman there is a forum just for crawdads. a lot of guys eat them out of michigan waters. the only time ive ever had them was in turtle soup. i like the tails but whatever green slimy **** is in them really turned me off.


----------



## FOSR

I've posted this before, this was while visiting my sister about 40 miles west of New Orleans, in Patterson Louisiana. That water is Bayou Teche.

https://vimeo.com/22757826


----------



## Northern1

I went on a mission trip to Mississippi one time. A family we worked with did a crawfish boil for us. It was awesome and delicious. We've done it at our house a few times since then.


----------



## FOSR

*G* the label on the Old Bay boil seasoning says a serving has 213% of the daily recommended sodium.

BTW you should check out the Konriko equivalent, I like the flavor better.

http://www.conradricemill.com/Details.asp?ProdID=93


----------



## Govbarney

Well I am going to set out a few homemade traps made out of two liter bottles and give it a try.

I have eaten them down in NOLA a few times, love em. 

Do you just mix the Old Bay in with the water your boiling them in?


----------



## FOSR

Yes, they boil in seasoned water.


----------



## Whaler

Ate some when I was a kid. They were good but that was a long time ago.


----------

